# Need help with Nexxtech Digital Scale



## stephane110 (Dec 30, 2008)

i recently purchased this scale:

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/produ...en-CA&ref=2005

When i turn it on, it just says: out2
i cant figure out how to make it weigh stuff, and i lost the manual and couldnt find another one online, so any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Stephane110


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Picture shows 4-buttons - do they have names/titles? Read on a site (different model) that you had to push the ON button to get it to zero while it was turned on. If there is a tare button, that should zero the unit. The tare button would also zero unit with a cup or bowl sitting on scale thus weighing contents only. The out2 you are getting sounds like it is just out of range (calibration). It could also be a sign the scale has been over stressed (too heavy a weight on it) which can destroy an electronic scale.


----------

